# I know it ain't no micro-skiff 05/14/09



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice trip. BTW-Your blog has some GREAT pictures.


----------



## RFNA (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks man, i really appreciate it, the sad part is I went the first 3 years of kayak fishing and camping without a camera...my biggest regret.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sounds like a nice trip, congrats [smiley=1-beer.gif] been a while sice i caught a snook, up here in jax. they are few and far between but do occassionaly show themselves :


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice report!


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice....a nap and fish!!


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

That's a day to remember! Great report.

Kemo


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That was your destiny giving you a wake-up call. Man, people go their whole lives without catching a 30lb snook, and you did it as an afterthought! [smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=z-respect.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> She went way over my 36'' measuring board, she looked to go another 5''-7'' over the board but she was seriously fat and very heavy, I would have to say at or near 30lbs, easy.


That's a seriously awesome snook [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]

Just wondering about the 30lb part...

To date my personal best is 45" @ 25lbs. I won the '07 Egret Owners Tourney with a 43", 23lb snook... 

My educated guess that snook is in the 20lb class... Not taking away from your accomplishment, especially from a yak and to get a picture of it! Very good work... [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] 


Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------

